# Duplicating 1/2" plywood cut outs



## kcinnick (Jun 1, 2009)

I am a complete novice when it comes to using a router, well I have never used one, ever. The tool I use that most resembles a router is a dremel....

Well I need to replicate some parts for a boat, and I need them to be the pieces to be exact so I can laminate them with epoxy. I plan on purchasing the Crafstman black top router for $80 or the kit for $120 (the prices are closer to $65 and $100 right now with coupons). What I need to know is what bit do I use to duplicate 1/2" (well 15/32") frames into 1/2" plywood. 

I looked at the "Home" stores and could only find bits designed to trim lminate, which did not look beefy enough for my application. I would also like the bit to remove as little wood as possible, marine ply is expensive and my nestings are tight to get all the pieces I need on as little wood as possible.

I am familar with power tools, I have done extensive work custom fiberglass/plywood composite projects, anything from custom car audio boxes to aquariums, precision is not such a concern when working with epoxy/fiberglass because the gaps create a better bond than two perfectly cut panels.

Thank you,

Nick


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Nick!
A set-up like THIS would be just what you need. Just watch the video and decide for yourself.


----------



## kcinnick (Jun 1, 2009)

That looks ok for small craft like projects, however I need to duplicate 17ft stringers and a 6ft wide transom amoung other things. I am hoping there is a bit with a guide that can cut 1/2" wood simular to using a laminate trimming bit to cut a laminate flush with a countertop.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

kcinnick said:


> That looks ok for small craft like projects, however I need to duplicate 17ft stringers and a 6ft wide transom amoung other things. I am hoping there is a bit with a guide that can cut 1/2" wood simular to using a laminate trimming bit to cut a laminate flush with a countertop.


Get the Sears combo, being able to pick plunge or fixed base will be helpfull down the road. It also uses 1/4" and 1/2" shanks. Use a 1/2" shank flush or straight bit 1/4" or wider.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Nick and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I would use a pattern bit (top mounted bearing on a straight 1/2" shank, 3/4" or larger bit with a 1 1/2" depth of cut). Cut the pieces close, within 1/8" of your line, with a jig saw or band saw. Attach the piece to be copied to the work with squares of double sided tape about ever 8" or so. Rout away.
Gene


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

These are the bits you want.
MLCS Flush Trim router router bits


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Nick.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> I would use a pattern bit (top mounted bearing on a straight 1/2" shank, 3/4" or larger bit with a 1 1/2" depth of cut). Cut the pieces close, within 1/8" of your line, with a jig saw or band saw. Attach the piece to be copied to the work with squares of double sided tape about ever 8" or so. Rout away.
> Gene


+1 on this method. :moil:

And in addition to MLCS as linked by Mike, this guy has pretty good stuff.
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools__W0QQ_armrsZ1

However I have not run hundreds of feet of material past his bits. I suppose at the prices from Super-Carbide or MLCS you could just buy a fistfull of bits and swap them out, keeping a fresh on installed. Sharpening might make them too small relative to their bearings eventually.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

What Gene said.


~Julie~


----------



## kcinnick (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, this is such a friendly forum.

I think the MLCS are the best value bits, I will probably order one of their small sets just to get a little variety however I will pick up the pattern bit at home depot/lowes/sears so I can get started. I wish there was a bit I could just cut the wood with, but it won't be too much trouble to do a ruff cut with my Bosch Jig saw, I love that thing. The most important aspect is having the pieces being the same dimensions and they have curves drawn from blueprints using battens and I don't care how good you are, it is difficult to repeat the same curve that spans 17ft 4 times, cut it out by had with a jig saw and have all 4 match up perfectly for lamination.


----------

